
Django Advent - Messages for the rest of us (Feb 10, 2010) - webology
http://djangoadvent.com/1.2/messages-rest-us/
======
barnaby
Nice improvements. I'm really excited by all of the recent activity happening
in Django, it's REALLY taking off!

Sounds like Django Advent will allow someone to write a Django-based CRM
system. among other things.

~~~
gr366
Point of clarification: I believe Django Advent is the site that is hosting
articles about the forthcoming Django 1.2 features (like messaging in this
particular post), and is not the name of a feature within Django. (Even though
the title of the post and its context on HN might make it look as though it
is).

~~~
ubernostrum
Actually, we (Django) are moving to a release schedule based around the church
calendar. I'm looking forward to the three-day release cycle for Django
Easter, and all the i18n work we'll get to do for Django Pentecost.

~~~
jjs
When I first saw a link to Django Advent, I figured it really was a countdown
calendar to the Django 1.2 release.

